# Book I just received



## NebraskaCat (Jan 15, 2013)

My friend who takes care of my cats when I'm gone and I take care of hers when she's gone got me this book for Christmas. I've only just flipped through a few pages, but it looks pretty funny and maybe even useful.

Guys Can Be Cat Ladies Too: Michael Showalter: 9781419706905: Amazon.com: Books


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

I love reading reviews before I buy a product. A pull quote from one of the reviewers had me almost burst out laughing:

_" it's fine to massage your cat (Swedish cat massage is best,) but under no circumstances should you attempt a bro hug."_


----------



## Arianwen (Jun 3, 2012)

Sounds good!


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Jeff you are Cat Forum official book reviewer. Looking forward to reading your take on this book!


----------

